# Rate the user title above you..!!



## shady_inc (Sep 17, 2007)

What are you waiting for????

Start rating!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 17, 2007)

5/10.carry on guys!


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 17, 2007)

8/10...Nice!!!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2007)

I told you shady I hate you(remember that don't touch the walls)
so 0\10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah I do remember it!! 

Anyway ,I give you 3/10..Cudnn't get it??What's still in beta stage??And when are you uploading your image.Everyone wants to know how the Devil looks!!


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 17, 2007)

0/10. Not suited for tech forum dude.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 17, 2007)

8/10 What do u mean by noobie pro?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 17, 2007)

10/10 but what does that mean?Its german I guess.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 17, 2007)

BMW -> Bayerische Motoren Werke


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 17, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> BMW -> Bayerische Motoren Werke



10/10...but only coz I know the meaning now...!!


----------



## max_demon (Sep 17, 2007)

3/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 17, 2007)

^^8/10 duplicate hai


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 17, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> 8/10 What do u mean by noobie pro?


 


			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> 10/10 but what does that mean?Its german I guess.


 
Whats the use of rating if you people do not know the meaning. Give ratings only if you know the meaning.

Noobie stands for noob - Novice. And Pro for professional. I like the sound of it, noobie pro.
Can even mean a pro in the noob rank, and can also mean a noob in the Pro world.

upgrade ur proccy - 2/10. Doesnt make much sense.


----------



## almighty (Sep 17, 2007)

Lazy Boy 
8/10


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 17, 2007)

6/10 i always love firefox..........


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 18, 2007)

10/10.....totally agree with that!!


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 20, 2007)

3/10.. cra$$


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

6/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 20, 2007)

2/10....Everyone here is one,isn't it??

Okay.I changed my user title.Hope it gets better ratings than previous one
/*fingers crossed*/


----------



## casanova (Sep 20, 2007)

3/10


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 21, 2007)

@casanova
8

@koolbluez
4
nothing much to like apart from the special char 

@shady_inc
5

@almighty
2
as I think those lines are more sutied in Siggy 

@alsiladka
6
Would given 8 if it would have been other way I mean, Pro Noobie 

@utsav
2
Once again i feel and I think those lines are more sutied in Siggy 

@max_demon
6
Cant comment 

@Third Eye
6
umm... may be user name and title doesnt match that much


----------



## entrana (Sep 21, 2007)

how bout my new one


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 21, 2007)

u mean the logo


----------



## utsav (Sep 21, 2007)

i think his GF


----------



## entrana (Sep 21, 2007)

no i mean please rate my new user title


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 21, 2007)

@ Choto Cheeta: 4/10..not in tune with ur avatar..

@entrana: 7/10..nice one.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 21, 2007)

@entana: 8/10

how abot mine???


----------



## praka123 (Sep 21, 2007)

^usertitle dude!edit it via usercp>profile>custom user title.this is not about usernames i hope.


----------



## azzu (Sep 21, 2007)

thx PRAKA btw wats "resol ereh!"


----------



## zegulas (Sep 21, 2007)

8/10


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 21, 2007)

(void)/10..Dude..have a custom user title and not the one which digit provides.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 21, 2007)

You changed.
This is good 7/10.


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm, 3/10. What does "A small drop in techland" mean anyway?


----------



## wizrulz (Sep 22, 2007)

1/10 
that everyone knows .....


----------



## Raaabo (Sep 22, 2007)

I changed it, apparently i'm protected and cannot do it from admin panel lol


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 22, 2007)

Admin is replying in this thread 

Anyway 10/10 for your usertitle


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 22, 2007)

9/10....not many know what that means.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 22, 2007)

8/10. Way to go...


----------



## azzu (Sep 22, 2007)

7.9999999999999\10.0000000000000  ??? :dd


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 22, 2007)

7.32/10.00....Is that the name of your designing company or what??


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

^^7/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 22, 2007)

Good one.8/10.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey I am changed  *The ONE*... hmm... I hope this one will fit in ?? wont it ??


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 22, 2007)

8/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

@ choto cheeta .ur user title completely fits ur avatar as in the movie MATRIX it can be heard repeatedly."he is the one"

9/10 for CC


----------



## azzu (Sep 22, 2007)

Shady_inc: azzu is my pet name and AJJU™ is how u pronounce it 
choto anna ur title is kool  9/10
utsav good  8/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

how much time did it took to get the trademark certificate 

7/10 its only for the TM.


----------



## acesuresh (Sep 22, 2007)

any hod deserves 5/10


----------



## azzu (Sep 22, 2007)

It took me Barely 5 seconds to copy and paste  
Acesuresh :6/10 it could be moooore if u were the president


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 22, 2007)

4/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

6/10 Lolzzz .it seems i hav opened oxford dictionary


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 22, 2007)

@choto cheeta->You didn't rate mine user title.
@utsav->Once again 8/10.


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 22, 2007)

8/10.....


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

^^1/10 what is it


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 22, 2007)

Just some gibberish....


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 22, 2007)

@praka: i asked to rate mine not how it is done....its given to me by digit...


----------



## utsav (Sep 22, 2007)

it is given to evry member so ur title is no special dude.change it and evry1 will rate u


----------



## entrana (Sep 22, 2007)

^^ 8/10 cool, rate mine


----------



## utsav (Sep 23, 2007)

^^8/10 .i would have given it 10/10 if there was Microsoft in place of Intel


----------



## ilugd (Sep 23, 2007)

9/10. ^^ You arrogant sob.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 23, 2007)

7/10

Hmm.... another "rate" serious thread..


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 23, 2007)

9/10 Nice


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 23, 2007)

^ 10/10 .... i dont know what it means.. buts souds cool


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 23, 2007)

7/10 good


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 23, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 23, 2007)

^ 100/100


----------



## utsav (Sep 23, 2007)

9.5/10   suits ur user name


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 23, 2007)

here  u go.... 

10/10.... 

coz i love those HOD's


----------



## eggman (Sep 23, 2007)

9/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 23, 2007)

^^ ande waale tu yeh bata ki tera omlete banau ya boil karke khau

10/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 23, 2007)

^^ Aur teri report kahan karu.

10/10


----------



## utsav (Sep 23, 2007)

^^2nd floor Hackers Department ke just neeche .


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 23, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> ^^2nd floor Hackers Department ke just neeche .


wahan toh paan wala baith ta hai.


----------



## azzu (Sep 23, 2007)

1000/1000


----------



## utsav (Sep 23, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> wahan toh paan wala baith ta hai.




wohi to mai kehna chahta hun.Paan kharidke hi to police station jaoge daroga ji ko khilane.daroga ji luvs paan(especially hackers dept ke neche baithne waale paan waale ka)


----------



## Garbage (Sep 23, 2007)

8/10...

BTW, I HATE HODs !!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 23, 2007)

@ustav i never said dat am special....just asked u to rate it and i dont wana change it as i like it dat way only...


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 23, 2007)

(void)/10.....custom user titles only!!!

@shirish nagar: 7/10..


----------



## utsav (Sep 23, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> @*ustav* i never said dat am special....just asked u to rate it and i dont wana change it as i like it dat way only...



Firstly bhai mera naam toh mat bigado,and secondly i didn't said anything about special or sumthing.i wanna say if u want urself to be rated then change ur user title else nobody will rate it.


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 24, 2007)

9/10


----------



## azzu (Sep 24, 2007)

8/10 not bad


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> thx PRAKA btw wats "resol ereh!"


ulta!


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 24, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ulta!


our minds work like your's _ulta_ mind


----------



## Garbage (Sep 24, 2007)

7/10


----------



## ilugd (Sep 24, 2007)

9/10. Yeah, what?


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 24, 2007)

9/10......


----------



## ilugd (Sep 24, 2007)

10/10 very true.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 24, 2007)

7/10.


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 3, 2007)

8/10 its really cool


----------



## azzu (Oct 3, 2007)

not bad 8/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ 7.0000001 / 10


----------



## iMav (Oct 3, 2007)

7/10 ....


----------



## entrana (Oct 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 4, 2007)

6.5/10

i think it's not "Yolkes" it "yolks".


----------



## eggman (Oct 4, 2007)

Projjwal said:
			
		

> 6.5/10
> 
> i think it's not "Yolkes" it "yolks".


nope, english ia a very phunny language 

7/10


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 4, 2007)

6/10.


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

4/10
i dont know wat it is


----------



## PCWORM (Oct 4, 2007)

6/10......gud


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

1/10 bad.............


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 4, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> 4/10
> i dont know wat it is



Even I don't know! .like the sound of it.

@PCWORM: [null]/10...custom user titles please..


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 4, 2007)

8/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2007)

tommedi out of padhi ok ??
anna i like DIE hard 
niku telugu vachchu anukunta??

vachchu kada??


----------



## entrana (Oct 4, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ 8/10 

But, I think it would be better if gx_saurav or iMav own this !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 4, 2007)

8/10

Mere usertitle ko 10/10 na deke toh dekho 



			
				azzu said:
			
		

> tommedi out of padhi ok ??
> anna i like DIE hard
> niku telugu vachchu anukunta??
> 
> vachchu kada??


yeh kya khatar patar chal rahi hai


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Mere usertitle ko 10/10 na deke toh dekho



Chal nahi de raha.... bol kya karoge ???

I'll give it 10000 / 10000


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 4, 2007)

> Mere usertitle ko 10/10 na deke toh dekho



"10/10 na"


----------



## entrana (Oct 4, 2007)

4/10 what does that mean?


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 4, 2007)

7/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 5, 2007)

*/10


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 5, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> tommedi out of padhi ok ??
> anna i like DIE hard
> niku telugu vachchu anukunta??
> 
> vachchu kada??


 
azzu yes naku telugu vachu neeku vacha ne proper andhra na


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2007)

yes proper nalgonda near HYd but now shifted to ELURU 
iam perfect at telugu anna


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 5, 2007)

azzu mari emi chestunnav student va


----------



## eggman (Oct 5, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 5, 2007)

8/10

you are jessica alba favourite i think


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 7, 2007)

5.5/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 7, 2007)

7/10


----------



## napster007 (Oct 7, 2007)

10/10

not many indians take pride being one


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

^^custom user title please.7/10.


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 7, 2007)

6/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## spironox (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ 10/10

wonder what u look like got horns or what !!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 7, 2007)

8/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2007)

6/10.


----------



## entrana (Oct 8, 2007)

6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 8, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 8, 2007)

10/10


----------



## azzu (Oct 8, 2007)

(/10
i love BMW ( = check ur KB


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 8, 2007)

6/10


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 8, 2007)

5/10....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 8, 2007)

10/10  samajh nahi aaya bhai 

Hai kissi mein himmat jo 10/10 na de mujhe.


----------



## spironox (Oct 8, 2007)

10/10
i love my india 


@shady_inc  well it happens that my friends call me "shady" !!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 8, 2007)

4/10. I hate drugs.


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 9, 2007)

7/10..


----------



## Agent Y (Oct 9, 2007)

6/10


----------



## entrana (Oct 9, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Garbage (Oct 11, 2007)

8/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 11, 2007)

7/10


----------



## entrana (Oct 13, 2007)

3/10


----------



## spironox (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ root beer is available in gujarat its a non alcholoic version ... easily available at many places and offically sold everywhere


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 13, 2007)

Boot a computer, not nicotine !!!!


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

^^ nicotine is a OS dude !!!

calling urself scientist huh??


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry, but smoke a cigarette !


----------



## Projjwal (Oct 16, 2007)

@spironox i know Nicotine is a MAC OS.
@GeekyBoy    1/10


----------



## spironox (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^ free i love word  free!!! 10/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

8/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2007)

The Coolest Kid 

8/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2007)

10/10.
Tujhe koi kam kaise de sakta hai Gaurav.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2007)

7/10


----------



## shady_inc (Oct 17, 2007)

5/10...It suits me more!!


----------



## xbonez (Oct 17, 2007)

4/10...not sure what that means


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2007)

6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> 10/10.
> Tujhe koi kam kaise de sakta hai Gaurav.


De bhi dega toh maine kaunsa le lena hai.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 30, 2007)

9/10

True Indian !


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 30, 2007)

9/10 scientist lol


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 30, 2007)

10/10. 
Welcome again.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2007)

8/10


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 30, 2007)

6/10 

Hope yöü dont hang upside down always.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2007)

7/10


----------



## eggman (Oct 30, 2007)

8/10


----------



## faraaz (Oct 30, 2007)

9/10...


----------



## Garbage (Oct 31, 2007)

8/10


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 31, 2007)

8/10


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 31, 2007)

7/10


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 8, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Garbage (Nov 8, 2007)

7/10


----------



## expertno.1 (Nov 8, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

7/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

kahan ka core geek  8/10


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

kahan ka vande aur kahan ka mataram 6\10.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 1, 2007)

6/10


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

@faraaz bhaad mein jaaye evil aur tel lene gaya genius  8/10


			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> kahan ka vande aur kahan ka mataram 6\10.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 1, 2007)

Huh?? What did I do?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 1, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Huh?? What did I do?


lol maje le raha tha naraaz kyu ho raha hai.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2007)

10/10.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

5/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2007)

6/10


----------



## faraaz (Dec 1, 2007)

2/10 ... keep your urine lovin to yourself!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 1, 2007)

420/10000


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

10/10 to myself


----------



## iMav (Dec 3, 2007)

i wish i could read metal head's title


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> i wish i could read metal head's title



padega tho ghadha
nahi tho andha


----------



## iMav (Dec 3, 2007)

main unpad hai re ...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> main unpad hai re ...



woh bhi bade utsah se bolne ki bath hai kya?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

maine title para hi nahi 0/10


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> maine title para hi nahi 0/10


 tho rate kaisa kiya?


			
				My Siggy said:
			
		

> title padne wala gadha


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> tho rate kaisa kiya?


assume karke


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 3, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> assume karke


ab dekh ke bol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

7/10


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

10/10 dude


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 3, 2007)

9/10 []


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## iMav (Dec 3, 2007)

-10/10 i hate spam


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

^^you aint my advocate.still since you too like Dan Brown 9\10.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 3, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> -10/10 i hate spam



dude this title......i haven't given myself......

when the digit forum was in phpbb mode

it had automatically user titles which were not modificable...... 


and since i returned here its vbulletin


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 3, 2007)

(void)/10...custom user titles please..


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 3, 2007)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 3, 2007)

6/10.
What are you watching?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

8/10


----------



## din (Dec 3, 2007)

9.999/10 

LOL, you are genius.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 3, 2007)

@din: Mm..so so... 6/10

@Gigacore: What the hell! You copied mine!


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 3, 2007)

8/10. A clearer avatar would've complimented the title.

Regards,
ray


----------



## faraaz (Dec 3, 2007)

@rayraven: Its Calvin! How much more clearer does the avatar need to be?


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 3, 2007)

Lolz,I didnt mean the avatar but the clarity of the image.
Guess i should've been more specific.

Regards,
ray


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 3, 2007)

5/10


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 3, 2007)

Yea you are my friendly Neighbourhood(Sectorhood) 

7/10


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 3, 2007)

@faraaz, sorry man, i've never noticed it.. i'll remove it soon


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 3, 2007)

10/10


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10.
I agree. 
You post really well.


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 4, 2007)

8/10


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 4, 2007)

7/10


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 4, 2007)

11x3+16-45+3


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 19, 2007)

6/10


----------



## hoodiboy (Dec 19, 2007)

6.0/10...!!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 19, 2007)

5/10


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 19, 2007)

6/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 19, 2007)

7/10


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2007)

6/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 21, 2007)

8/10


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 22, 2007)

0.00001/10

Hi....................................................


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2007)

5/10


----------



## utsav (Dec 22, 2007)

4/10


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 26, 2007)

6/10


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 26, 2007)

9/10


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 26, 2007)

8/10


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 26, 2007)

6/10..


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 26, 2007)

4/100













sry........
4/10


----------



## d1g1t (Dec 26, 2007)

5/10


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 27, 2007)

Newbie...................

Welcome to the forum......................
1/10........................


----------



## shady_inc (Dec 27, 2007)

4/10 ..


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2007)

8/10.
Agree i too love Ubuntu.


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 27, 2007)

7/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

2/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 27, 2007)

?/10


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

!/10


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 27, 2007)

Riya na khote da khota


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

Bhai changa bhala chalda phirda insaan haan main, tainu kehde angle ton khota nazar aanda haan, gaddi ki lai layi hawa wich hi ud gaya, niche aaja niche. Gaddi puncture kar daoonga teri main.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 27, 2007)

????????????/????????????????


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 30, 2007)

Funny
8/10


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 30, 2007)

2 potter= 8x2=16/20 for both............


----------



## sam9s (Dec 30, 2007)

@fun2sh....5/10...its more like a box of choclates (Forest Gump)
@Harry Potter......3/10
@bigdaddy..........6/10......yea overclock to best in everything I guess..
@coolg5.....7/10....pretty interesting
@d1g1t.......6/10.....curious about the intention.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 30, 2007)

@sam : 3/10
@bidaddy : 6.5/10


----------



## sam9s (Dec 30, 2007)

Harry Potter said:


> @sam : 3/10
> @bidaddy : 6.5/10



yea coz I gave you 3....


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 30, 2007)

fun2sh -- 4/10 (Ye Jhadu kiska hai? Desi harry potter)
Harry Potter -- 5/10 (Ek aur harry potter)

By the way, kitne harry potter aur kitne james bond hai is forum main?

bigdaddy486 -- 6/10
sam9s -- 8/10


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 30, 2007)

sam9s said:


> yea coz I gave you 3....


no coz ur title says number 9 and ur avatar says number 5 ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 30, 2007)

6/10


----------



## sam9s (Dec 30, 2007)

Harry Potter said:


> no coz ur title says number 9 and ur avatar says number 5 ?



Are that avtar was designed much before I decided my login name "sam9s", yes "sam" is something people call me (short for sammy ...my name) and so I created that small image with "sam" part designed and merged with the background in photoshop. Later I could'nt find one with a "9" to get it merged again with the "sam", so I though let it be the way it is................is it still a 3/10....

BTW are we rating the title (the name....like sam9s) or the title that is just below the name..(like ..."to know me is to love me")...I though we were rating the title just below the name......???? confusion

Harry Potter....I rated your title "First Ranker" not your login name "harry potter" though I still would have rated 3/10....coz may people used the same title (login...whatever)

PS::::I checked the previous page posts...I think I am right we are rating the title just below the name.................for display name (login)....started another thread...


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 31, 2007)

6/10.

Regards,
ray


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 31, 2007)

7/10


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Dec 31, 2007)

Superman, i love him.
I am giving koolbluez=5/10.......


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 31, 2007)

6/10


----------

